# Paedophile who boasted he had raped girl, 13, dies after he is disembowelled in jail



## Gonder (Oct 3, 2011)

> A paedophile died after being disembowelled in an attack in his prison cell when he boasted about his sick crimes, it was claimed last night.
> 
> Mitchell Harrison, 23, was killed at high-security Frankland Prison, in County Durham ? where last year Soham killer Ian Huntley was slashed in the throat by a fellow inmate.
> 
> ...



full story


----------



## xenopyre (Oct 3, 2011)

Gonder said:


> who was serving a minimum of four-and-a-half years for raping a 13-year-old girl


!!! only 4.5 years for rapping a 13 years old girl ? +rep to his inmates


----------



## bullsh3t (Oct 3, 2011)

He's in a better place now


----------



## Borel (Oct 3, 2011)

This is where I'm supposed to applaud murder, right?


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay, where do I begin... 
1. Raping a 13 year old does not make you a p*d*p****, learn to English.
2. He didn't "rape" a 13yr old if he only got 4 years.
3. Media loves to swap out the word "sexual misconduct" with "rape" all the time.

4. I love the Pedo Witchhunt where the public supports murders in prison.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 3, 2011)

xenopyre said:


> !!! only 4.5 years for rapping a 13 years old girl ? +rep to his inmates



No, that's just the daily fail twisting the facts. He was actually serving an *indeterminate* sentence with four and a half years being the bare minimum.

I hope there will be severe consequences for the prison. It's a fucking high security prison and they can't even stop the inmates from committing murder?


----------



## Thor (Oct 3, 2011)

Good job inmates.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 3, 2011)

one down **


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

that happens in prison, almost anywhere around the globe.  its not anywhere near the first time, and it won't be the last. If they find out you did something against 'principles' such as women and children, either you live to hide in solitary or you die, eventually. The hows and whens just depends on how people find out.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 3, 2011)

It's his own fault for talking about it so easily. Good riddance.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 3, 2011)

apparently he didn't know that pedophiles are hated in jails. A lot of them are getting killed.


----------



## Screaming Slave (Oct 3, 2011)

Good to know the criminals in my own county have some kind of morals.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 3, 2011)

He probrally wanted to die, everyone knows what happens to paedophiles in the slammer.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 3, 2011)

His third time getting bagged for sexual assault, first time was at 13 with a fucking seven year old, and at 15 he was already threatening to rape bitches, now he's 23 and did it twice to one girl. Then bragged about it in prison.


Thankfully all inmates and guards haven't gone completely fucking soft. This guy is something else,"yea I raped that girl. Hey- hey ! what are you doing with that shank man!?"

Fuck did he think this was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

If only they could kill everyone else indiscriminately.

I mean, there are a lot of prisoners who need to die, not just rapists and child rapists.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm amused at how they kill pedophiles without mercy but leave the _actual_ murderers alone.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

What a bunch of barbarians.  Sack all the prison officials who had any sort of oversight here.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 3, 2011)

PureWIN said:


> I'm amused at how they kill pedophiles without mercy but leave the _actual_ murderers alone.



Clearly you've never heard of gang murders in prison, theres like 5million movies about it.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 3, 2011)

Article said:
			
		

> A paedophile died after being disembowelled in an attack in his prison cell _*when he boasted about his sick crimes*_, it was claimed last night.



Wasn't a very bright one, I see...


----------



## Friday (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> This is where I'm supposed to applaud murder, right?



You missed your cue at Casey anthony


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 3, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

Personally, this is one of my favorite double standards in all of society. 
Why? Because unlike the other double standards, this one involves _killing_ someone just to make us feel better.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> This is where I'm supposed to applaud murder, right?



This is where I'm supposed to feel sorry for a p*d*p****, right?


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

Law said:


> This is where I'm supposed to feel sorry for a p*d*p****, right?



Yep, unless you want to fall face first into a double standard about life and death.


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 3, 2011)

Law said:


> This is where I'm supposed to feel sorry for a p*d*p****, right?



Actually, yes. I don't care what he did, nobody deserves to die the way he did.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 3, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yep, unless you want to fall face first into a double standard about life and death.



I always wanted to have a threesome with two standards. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> This is where I'm supposed to applaud murder, right?


 
 ...................


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

This reminds me of that crazy debate we had about that Pedo Book way back when. This is essentially the same double standard manifesting itself in a different aspect of our lives.


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 3, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Personally, this is one of my favorite double standards in all of society.
> Why? Because unlike the other double standards, this one involves _killing_ someone just to make us feel better.



It may not be "right" but I definitely don't feel sorry for the douche.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 3, 2011)

James Bond said:


> Clearly you've never heard of gang murders in prison, theres like 5million movies about it.



I said I was "amused" not "shocked". I'm very well aware of what takes place in prisons.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> It may not be "right" but I definitely don't feel sorry for the douche.



It's not a matter of what you feel. It's a matter of what actions you do or support. When it comes to the matter of children and pedophilia, paranoia has created a type of double standard that is amazingly broad and powerful that, as you can see here, consumes everything from 13yr-old internet posters to prison guards to support or carry out actions that if they logically broke apart, regardless of opinion, you'd realize that logically it does not compute.

Ahh... Hence is the inherent flaw in Ethos and Pathos: They are not Logos.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 3, 2011)

prison justice is the best justice


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2011)

Justice disagrees with you aiyanah.........


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 3, 2011)

Meanwhile in related news

Prison Inmates: 1000 xp bonus w incentives

Pedo Bear: 1000 Years of Pain


----------



## Drums (Oct 3, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> It's not a matter of what you feel. It's a matter of what actions you do or support. When it comes to the matter of children and pedophilia, paranoia has created a type of double standard that is amazingly broad and powerful that, as you can see here, consumes everything from 13yr-old internet posters to prison guards to support or carry out actions that if they logically broke apart, regardless of opinion, you'd realize that logically it does not compute.
> 
> Ahh... Hence is the inherent flaw in Ethos and Pathos: They are not Logos.



I agree. Ppl applauding his brutal murder just disgust me. Where's your humanity? And dont bring up the same old point about him being the lowest scum cause of being a pedo. This is paranoia, as Toro said. What he did is irrelevant to what, we, as* humans*, should support. If you feel happy now that this pedo found his terrible death then you're just as sick minded as him. Before getting offended at what I say, take a moment to think through what I said, using pure sterile logic(if you're capable of it) as a filter, and not your personal subjective views.

Oh and btw, dont you find it hypocritic how some criminals are obnoxious enough to think they deserve to have a moral code in prison?
And I aint talking for those who have just stolen food or stuff cause they were dead ass poor per se, but for hardcore criminals like murderers , for example. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 3, 2011)

Why was he bragging about it?


----------



## Syed (Oct 3, 2011)

It's well known that inmates don't take to rapists and pedos kindly. Bitch had it coming unfortunately even if he didn't boast about it, cause I'm sure it would have been leaked out anyways. 

Funny how prisoners have some kind of moral code.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 3, 2011)

Too bad that reversed logic drive of theirs doesn't follow them into the outside world once released.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Too bad that reversed logic drive of theirs doesn't follow them into the outside world once released.



 I think I should be angry, but I'm not sure what this says....


----------



## Drums (Oct 3, 2011)

^ I think they mean that the criminals forget about their moral code again once they get out of the jail and repeat their same old shit.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2011)

StrawHeart said:


> ^ I think they mean that the criminals forget about their moral code again once they get out of the jail and repeat their same old shit.



I took it to mean that people like Toroxus are living in a fantasy world and don't get to carry their logic into the real world.

Hey Toroxus, guess what? I'm against bad people killing innocent people. I'm against innocent people killing innocent people. I don't give two shits about bad people killing bad people.

And I sleep perfectly well at night in the knowledge that I have a good view of how the world works, and that I live in the _real version of it_. Your words are meaningless.

There are some people who do not _deserve_ life. And I don't presume to pass down sentences and pull the triggers, but I'm not going to feel sorry for some scum-bag just because you say I should.

Your existence means nothing to me.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2011)

Law said:


> I took it to mean that people like Toroxus are living in a fantasy world and don't get to carry their logic into the real world.
> 
> Hey Toroxus, guess what? I'm against bad people killing innocent people. I'm against innocent people killing innocent people. I don't give two shits about bad people killing bad people.
> 
> ...


 
Really now you feel better people have different opinions deal with it.....


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 3, 2011)

Law said:


> ~snip~



Finally got all of that off of your chest big guy?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 3, 2011)

Is it too late for Polansky to be sent in that fine establishment


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

This post is a prime example of the exact double standard I'm talking about. Because I'm really bored this afternoon, I'm going to have a lot of fun with this. I hope you guys get a little fun as well.



Law said:


> I took it to mean that people like *Toroxus are living in a fantasy world and don't get to carry their logic into the real world.*






> Hey Toroxus, guess what? I'm against bad people killing innocent people. I'm against innocent people killing innocent people.


This is one part of the double standard. I'm ready for the other part. 





Law said:


> I don't give two shits about bad people killing bad people.




O rly? No. Fucking. Way. That sounds....  Exactly like what I said...



> And I sleep perfectly well at night in the knowledge that I have a good view of how the world works, and that I live in the _real version of it_.





Well, it's good that your view of the world can not be wrong nor that it could be in a fake version of it, otherwise this would be an incredibly fucked up notion.



Law said:


> Your words are meaningless.


Cool.



> There are some people who do not _deserve_ life.


Again, I'm happy your judgment can not be flawed, otherwise innocent people will die for actions they didn't do or received unjust punishments.



Law said:


> And I don't presume to pass down sentences and pull the triggers,



Except that you literally just did it one sentence ago....



Law said:


> but I'm not going to feel sorry for some scum-bag just because you say I should.


Feel free to quote me where I said I felt sorry for him, or that I think you should feel sorry for him. Good job at completely missing the point. Are you sure that my words aren't "meaningless" because you can't fucking read?




> Your existence means nothing to me.


----------



## hellohi (Oct 3, 2011)

BOOYAH


----------



## Cromer (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't condone murder, but I'll also add that I think the pedo in question didn't deserve his life anyway. But two wrongs don't add up, yo.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 3, 2011)

they should let the guy's killers out early for good behavior


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 3, 2011)

I like how people here are applauding this shit.


----------



## Koi (Oct 3, 2011)

PureWIN said:


> I'm amused at how they kill pedophiles without mercy but leave the _actual_ murderers alone.


Pedophiles, sex offenders and criminals with a lot of media hype are usually kept away from murderers and the like.  I know someone who works in a prison (she's a nurse) and a few years ago someone whose case was really fucked up and was in the news for a few months got sent to her prison, and the guy wasn't even allowed to go out in the yard at the same time as the other prisoners because they were pretty sure he was going to be killed or maimed in some way.  I know it's a different country we're talking about but I do wonder if they're separated by crime in other places too.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 3, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> I like how people here are applauding this shit.



yeah i like it too


----------



## Borel (Oct 3, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> they should let the guy's killers out early for good behavior


Murder = good behaviour. Got it.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't condone murder, but I'll also add that I think the pedo in question didn't deserve his life anyway. But two wrongs don't add up, yo.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think he should be labeled as a p*d*p**** rapist, we didn't read the whole story.

However the idiot shouldn't have bragged about it.

The jail system is at serious fault here.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 3, 2011)

Shouldn't have raped a child and boasted about it in prison. Friggin' nasty arse rapist.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2011)

that bitch got shanked. nice work


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

Seriously are people really placing murder above underage sex?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2011)

He?s better off dead. What kind of life was he going to live? He was never going to live a normal and productive life amongst people outside bars.


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 3, 2011)

Someone gets raped = Oh noes lock this guy up he's a scum.

That person gets killed in Jail for boasting about a terrible crime = Oh noes he didn't deserve death, anything but that.



What did you expect from those criminal inmates. At the end of the day they're criminals too, It's not like their going to come across as rational. 
Suck.It.Up

(Not applauding murder)


----------



## Borel (Oct 3, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> He?s better off dead. What kind of life was he going to live? He was never going to live a normal and productive life amongst people outside bars.


I guess we should just kill mentally ill people then. And the long-term unemployed. And a bunch of other people as well.


----------



## Sky is Over (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah, it's nice to see even the prisoners have some standards.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> I guess we should just kill mentally ill people then. And the long-term unemployed. And a bunch of other people as well.



Depends, how many mentally ill and long term unemployed people do you know who are a constant threat of raping and killing someone as compared to a convicted paedophile?


----------



## Borel (Oct 3, 2011)

Constant threat of raping and killing? Earlier you were talking about being normal and productive.

I'd also like to borrow your crystal ball every once in a while. Seems like handy tool.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> Constant threat of raping and killing? Earlier you were talking about being normal and productive.
> 
> I'd also like to borrow your crystal ball every once in a while. Seems like handy tool.



You know I forget how I?ve got to phrase my words clearly and precise to the nubs here on NF.

Convicted Paedophiles are a risk and plague on society. The long term unemployed hurt no one. Someone who is mentally ill isn?t either unless they act on any urges they may have; until which case they?ve done nothing wrong.


----------



## Borel (Oct 3, 2011)

I appreciate the compliment.

The long term unemployed don't hurt anyone? I probably wouldn't have to look hard to find people who disagree with that, what with all their troublesome unemployment benefits and all. Stealing our money, they are. Yes. Maybe it would be best to just get rid of them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> I guess we should just kill mentally ill people then. And the long-term unemployed. And a bunch of other people as well.



Wait, you cannot compare the twp. The mentally ill are not the same as rapist and child rapists...


----------



## Borel (Oct 3, 2011)

I wasn't. I was just surprised by her choice of words.


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2011)

This ain't new


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Seriously are people really placing murder above underage sex?



Actually, on my list of "crimes that would really suck if it happened to me", murder is way below underage sex.

Probably because I'm not underage, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> No, that's just the daily fail twisting the facts. He was actually serving an *indeterminate* sentence with four and a half years being the bare minimum.
> 
> I hope there will be severe consequences for the prison. It's a fucking high security prison and they can't even stop the inmates from committing murder?



Do you realize how many inmates there are in a prison like that and how few guards there are? It's nigh impossible to keep inmates from hurting each other if they want to.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> I appreciate the compliment.
> 
> The long term unemployed don't hurt anyone? I probably wouldn't have to look hard to find people who disagree with that, what with all their troublesome unemployment benefits and all. Stealing our money, they are. Yes. Maybe it would be best to just get rid of them.



Ok, now I know you're attempting, and I use this word strongly, _attempting _ to be a smart ass here. Your smearing the unemployed as stealing our moneyz is blaringly obvious of that. It’s clear you know better than that so just drop this. You made two bad comparisons.


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Oct 3, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Okay, where do I begin...
> 1. Raping a 13 year old does not make you a p*d*p****, learn to English.
> 2. He didn't "rape" a 13yr old if he only got 4 years.
> 3. Media loves to swap out the word "sexual misconduct" with "rape" all the time.
> ...


Lol, a paedophile is someone who is sexually attracted to children. Raping a 13 year old girl is a pretty clear sign he was attracted to children.

_"He lured his teenage victim to his flat in Kendal, Cumbria. Once inside he ordered her to strip before raping her twice."
_

I'm pretty sure the media couldn't candyfloss that up. Basically, look into the articles.


----------



## Borel (Oct 3, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> Ok, now I know you're attempting, and I use this word strongly, _attempting _ to be a smart ass here. Your smearing the unemployed as stealing our moneyz is blaringly obvious of that. It’s clear you know better than that so just drop this. You made two bad comparisons.


You're saying they're bad comparisons because it'd be horrible to kill unemployed or mentally ill people. That doesn't change the fact that simply looking at their measurable value to society would lead to the inevitable conclusion that they, rather than being productive, cost society money. Cause society harm, right?

My point is that you can't just say "This and this person is dangerous/causes harm/whatever so he or she is better off dead". People have a right to live.

The unemployed stealing our money part was a parody, it wasn't meant as an honest representation of my position. Obviously.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2011)

Lured? Shiiiit we know she was DTF.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2011)

Law said:


> ~snip~.


I kind of agree with you, my only disagreement is you bashing Tor for striving for an ideal. There's nothing wrong with accepting reality but there's nothing wrong with identifying an ideal situation and striving for it. You are just using the "real world" to excuse injustice and low standards. I personally have a lot to say about "Realism and Idealism" but that's off point.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> That doesn't change the fact that simply looking at their measurable value to society would lead to the inevitable conclusion that they, rather than being productive, cost society money. Cause society harm, right?
> 
> My point is that you can't just say "This and this person is dangerous/causes harm/whatever so he or she is better off dead". People have a right to live.



So on one scale we have the rape and death of children being amongst the most severe end of what we consider ‘harmful to society’ and at the other end is unemployed people taking benefits to put food on the table for their family.

Are you seriously holding these up to the same level of severity?

My friends and family have the right to live their lives without someone taking it because they're sick in the head and don't know any better.


----------



## Borel (Oct 3, 2011)

Obviously they're not the same. But perhaps you'd like to tell me exactly where the line goes? What crime do I need to commit to lose my right to live? How much harm must I cause?


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 3, 2011)

Economy for the State !


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 3, 2011)

dat prisioners


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 3, 2011)

[sp=I know it's unethical but...]                                 .[/sp]


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 3, 2011)

Nesha said:


> [sp=I know it's unethical but...]                                 .[/sp]



Nothing wrong with applauding a brutal murder. Just like Jesus. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy shit.

They killed his ass then went to breakfast.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 3, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> They killed his ass then went to breakfast.



Yes, evil is real.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pseudophile :ho


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> Obviously they're not the same. But perhaps you'd like to tell me exactly where the line goes? What crime do I need to commit to lose my right to live? How much harm must I cause?



So you?re implying a limit here?

I see someone as carrying on with the intention of causing irreversible harm and refusal not to desist from it as a right to lose their life.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 3, 2011)

He should have kept quiet about it. I don't mourn his death.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 3, 2011)

Borel said:


> I wasn't. I was just surprised by her choice of words.



Oh, sorry for my misunderstandings then.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't understand why people are getting on certain individuals dick for not feeling sorry for this guy getting stabbed to death.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 3, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Okay, where do I begin...
> 1. Raping a 13 year old does not make you a p*d*p****, learn to English.
> 2. He didn't "rape" a 13yr old if he only got 4 years.
> 3. Media loves to swap out the word "sexual misconduct" with "rape" all the time.
> ...



Your adamant defense is suspicious.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 3, 2011)

Because to some people not feeling sorry for a pedo = applauding his death or something.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Your adamant defense is suspicious.



No need to beat around the bush. When I saw his first post I automatically had him pegged as Vegito-kun II.


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2011)

It was his own fault for bragging about it. If he was anywhere near prison savvy, he would have kept his mouth shut about it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 3, 2011)

Another pedo will be born to replace him.

Accomplishes _____?


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Your adamant defense is suspicious.



My Point: If you support Justice without Justful punishments and convictions, how can you define guilt and innocence and who is and isn't worthy of life? Is that really a human capacity?



Gunners said:


> No need to beat around the bush. When I saw his first post I automatically had him pegged as Vegito-kun II.



 And this means... what?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *Okay, where do I begin*...
> 1. Raping a 13 year old does not make you a p*d*p****, learn to English.
> 2. He didn't "rape" a 13yr old if he only got 4 years.
> 3. Media loves to swap out the word "sexual misconduct" with "rape" all the time.
> ...



You should've began by reading the article. 



> Harrison was jailed indefinitely at Carlisle Crown Court in January last year as the judge said he posed a ?substantial risk? to young girls.
> 
> He lured his teenage victim to his flat in Kendal, Cumbria. Once inside he ordered her to strip before raping her twice.


----------



## Oturan (Oct 3, 2011)

people here need to stop whining and pulling out "he did'nt derserve it" bullcrap...out of their asses...you and me both know he derserved to die. There are some people that just derserve to die and he was one of them. I'm sure if you guys were raped or someone you know was raped by the guy, you would be "applauding his murder" too...stop being such crybabies. 
who gives a shit if a _criminal_ dies? Honestly. 
he did something he should'nt have and bragged about it proudly..then got punished for it.


----------



## Guru (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not a good thing. 

But in reality things like this have to happen, as a deterrence more than anything. 

We'll never stop it.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 3, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> Nothing wrong with applauding a brutal murder. Just like Jesus. [/sarcasm]



I keep forgetting that this is NF where people  pedophiles.:ho

/sarcasm


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 3, 2011)

We as a society have agreed with laws and rules.
If we celebrate their destruction, then they are worthless, and without that law, ALL rapists are free to do what they please.

If the guy raped, they should have told the CO, and he would have been prosecuted with impunity.

A killer is a bit worse than a rapist.
A rape victim still has a life.
A murder victim is dead...forever.


----------



## hehey (Oct 3, 2011)

I just cant understand why prisons are run the way they are, its ridiculous. They are prisoners, they don't need recreation, they don't need to walk around, and they don't need "yard time", prison is supposed to be punishment dang it. Put them in a cell, bring them food in the cell every day, and leave them there into their sentences are over.

Prison murder disappears instantly for the most part.

Yeah i am aware that this is in many ways cruel, the psychological issues due to loneliness and that that shit, but its better to have those issues than whats in place now. Prisons are like the fucking wild wild west.

As for the case at hand, i do not approve, yeah he was a scum bag, but the rule of law is the rule of law, so yeah something should be done to curtail "prison justice" as you call it, its not justice, just murder.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

This is the face of the man many of you are claiming he deserved it.

Also OP post the rest of the article, it explains more about it.



> He lured his teenage victim to his flat in Kendal, Cumbria. Once inside he ordered her to strip before raping her twice.
> It was the third time Harrison, originally from Wolverhampton, had been in trouble for sexually assaulting girls.
> When  he was 13 he was given a formal warning for indecently assaulting a  seven-year-old and when he was 15 he was taken to court for threatening  to rape a 15-year-old classmate.
> Detective Chief Inspector Steve Chapman, of Durham Police, said a pathologist found Harrison had died of ‘multiple injuries’.
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 3, 2011)

What does it matter how he looks? It's pointless to bring up.


----------



## Syed (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> This is the face of the man many of you are claiming he deserved it.



He didn't deserve to be killed like that. However, I don't feel any sorrow for his death at all.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What does it matter how he looks? It's pointless to bring up.



Human beings are less likely to pass harsh judgement when looking or viewing the person.

Also if he or she is attractive they will not be punished as harshly.

Also I edited my post, apparently the guy had done this before when he was a teenager.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 3, 2011)

1 Its the p*d*p**** own fault that he die.
2 That p*d*p**** is a  moron .Who would tell someone that they rape a little girl?
3 I feel no sympathy for him.
4 He probably in hell .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Human beings are less likely to pass harsh judgement when looking or viewing the person.
> 
> Also if he or she is attractive they will not be punished as harshly.
> 
> Also I edited my post, apparently the guy had done this before when he was a teenager.



Hm. Hasn't changed my opinion.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Didn't know rape was anything to boast about.


----------



## Drums (Oct 3, 2011)

@Bioness Thats not true for everyone. Appearance doesnt affect me when Im passing judgements on criminals. A criminal is a criminal no matter what they look like. You can get an angel face with a most satanic soul and you could get an ugo with the purest soul.

Ppl who are affected by physical appearance aren't that suitable to pass judgements, then.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer said:


> 2 That p*d*p**** is a  moron .Who would tell someone that they rape a little girl?



1) She was 13, that's not little
2) when you are in jail people usually know what you're in for
3) he didn't tell someone, he kept bragging about as if it were an achievement



StrawHeart said:


> @Bioness Thats not true for everyone.  Appearance doesnt affect me when Im passing judgements on criminals. A  criminal is a criminal no matter what they look like. You can get an  angel face with a most satanic soul and you could get an ugo with the  purest soul.
> 
> Ppl who are affected by physical appearance aren't that suitable to pass judgements, then.



How incredibly naive you must be.

Appearance is everything, the first thing people notice about you is what you look like and they will base everything about you off of that. Attractive people naturally get away with more stuff, are hired for better jobs, get promoted, and have smaller sentences than those of lesser grace.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) She was 13, that's not little



Too old for pedobear doesn't give you a green light.


----------



## Drums (Oct 3, 2011)

@Bioness
First, 13 IS little.
Secondly, I aint naive at all. More like you didnt read into what I said AT ALL.
I never said that most ppl dont base things off appearances. I meant that it's not HOW you should pass judgement on someone. And I said that personally I dont work like that. Also, not generalizing would be kinder, cause Im sure not everyone is like that.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

The point isn't what the man did, it's that the prison officials failed to protect him. Furthermore, they likely intentional failed to protect him. They and you are not the Jury and Judge to decide who can live and who can die.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) She was 13, that's not little
> 2) when you are in jail people usually know what you're in for
> 3) he didn't tell someone, he kept bragging about as if it were an achievement
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

StrawHeart said:


> @Bioness
> First, 13 IS little.
> Secondly, I aint naive at all. More like you didnt read into what I said AT ALL.
> I never said that most ppl dont base things off appearances. I meant that it's not HOW you should pass judgement on someone. And I said that personally I dont work like that. Also, not generalizing would be kinder, cause Im sure not everyone is like that.



I did read it, however the people who pass judgement are human.

Unless you can find me an entirely objective Judge (who has probably had to have his personality and emotion removed), then criminals will always be judged on their appearance.

And yes everyone is like that, even you. Unless you can tell me you've never in your entire life made any sort of assumption or stereotype based on what a person looked like.



Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer said:


> 1 Not sure if your serous.....
> 2 Not everyone does but you did say usually .
> 3 What the difference ?



1) I am
2) many do and if not you can find out
3) Example: "I am in jail for raping a girl" or "Dude man I fucked this poor smooth 13 year old so good, she was crying but it was just more of a turn on"


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:
			
		

> Unless you can find me an entirely objective Judge (who has probably had to have his personality and emotion removed), then criminals will always be judged on their appearance.


How many Judges have you spoken to?


----------



## Drums (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I did read it, however the people who pass judgement are human.
> 
> Unless you can find me an entirely objective Judge (who has probably had to have his personality and emotion removed), then criminals will always be judged on their appearance.
> 
> And yes everyone is like that, even you. Unless you can tell me you've never in your entire life made any sort of assumption or stereotype based on what a person looked like.



You cant rlly say that everyone is like that. Stop being an absolutist. You're not god, you cant know that. Everyone is different. And yes I can tell you that I never passed judgement basing on someone's appearance.

Oh and guess what Im human too.

Also, the law would like to disagree with you. You see every judge that respects themselves, knows , going by their ethical code of their profession, that law is free from emotions and judgement should be deprived of them, too.
If you dont believe me, go open a law book or something, you'll find it in.

And btw, you're the naive one here. Do you even know how law works? There are like so many laws out there, for criminals, noone of them founded on emotion, but according to law and justice logic(justice is blind, ever heard of this?) Do you srsly tell me that they will change a law during a court process, just cause the criminal doesn't look half bad? Lol, theres a very serious and strict process thats been followed in court, whether you're a judge or a lawyer. PPl cant do things as they please, law isn't anarchy.

Your point is weak and dumb. Sure teens may judge their peers based on appearance. You may do it too and a hundred others cause you're superficial idiots. But judge is a profession , it's your duty to be professional.

There's no law that says that if you're a murderer but an attractive murderer then your punishment will be reduced. lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2011)

Dear Lord...so many fuckin emo pussies in this thread.

Bravo UK Prison System...keeping that shit real....


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> How many Judges have you spoken to?



Human Nature, look it up



StrawHeart said:


> You cant rlly say that everyone is like that. Stop being an absolutist. You're not god, you cant know that. Everyone is different. And yes I can tell you that I never passed judgement basing on someone's appearance.
> 
> Oh and guess what Im human too.
> 
> ...



How cute you think laws are followed to the teeth. Human enforce the laws and therefor the laws are prone to human error.


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sorry but I just can't feel one ounce of sorrow for this rapist. I can't believe there's people on here trying to defend this guy saying we should actually feel sorry for him as if he's a 100% innocent. Sure, he wasn't on death row and this wasn't right in legal terms but this guy committed an act which may have permanently damaged the mind of the victim. Mind you he committed it twice to the same victim. And if he was let out, he likely wouldn't have changed his ways anyway.

once again, I apologize for those who feel sorry for this fellow, but I just can't bring myself to do the same.


----------



## Drums (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Human Nature, look it up
> 
> 
> 
> How cute you think laws are followed to the teeth. Human enforce the laws and therefor the laws are prone to human error.



Lol dood srsly. Not all judges are the weak miserable human beings you think they are. Sure there are many shitty judges but there are just as many who are professionals. Maybe you don't get it, but there's also a law that imposes that to them lol. They take a vow to be professionals, cause:
"The Law is reason free from passion. "

Its kinda naive to see it all in black. Nothing is white or black, things are gray. Somewhere in the between, yo. And human error as you say shall be exactly that, an error(when we are refering to real professionals, and not to those scum who have zero work ethic or they get paid extra to define the results chosen by others). Not a conscious intention of a judge to pass judgement basing on the subject's appearance.

And still appearance never played a role in a law or the defined punishment, if you have commited a murder and you're an adult, you're gonna have the same punishment with someone who did the same but oh guess what, is prettier and more innocent looking than you. Wake up.

On another note, I think this arguement is pointless, Im trying to tell you some things that you need to understand but you seem to be fixed on that everyone's a superficial, appearance judging bastard and that all judges know shit about their profession just cause they are humans. lol, this is like saying that all Law is flawed cause its made by humans. Being human doesnt mean only having flaws and weakness. Another thing that we are known for, is the ability to use reason.

 Which is what law's based on. And not our weaknesses or our passion. Unless you think you can defy the Law system that has existed on this earth far longer than your country has and has been reviewed and studied by countless indivinduals before. Sure, all those were stupid and you know better. lol. Narrow minded, much. Anyways Im off.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:
			
		

> Human Nature, look it up


Second time, how many judges have you spoken to?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 3, 2011)

And you shouldn't feel sorry for him.

It is simply not possible to have sympathy for every human being who ever lived, let alone a child rapist in another country who was brutally disemboweled in prison. And neither does this man deserve your sympathy.

It is true that this man brought his death upon himself. Bragging that you raped a 13 year old in prison is a sure way to earn yourself a death mark from someone. The only solution that would ensure the safety of these types is to lock them in solitary confinement for the duration of their terms, a method which is both costly and grossly inefficient, while at the same time considered cruel punishment by many. 

When it comes down to it, there really are people in the world that society is better off without, which is the reason why we have such things as prisons in the first place. In the end, the Prison system is best method of control we've got, and unless a completely different system can be thought up, built, and implemented, it's probably going to continue to be the best we've got for years to come.

Compared to how this man died in prison, I will say that a lethal injection would have been far more humane than being held down while one burly guy while a second one slashes open your stomach with a cruelly made scalpel made of toothbruth handle and razor blade, cutting threw layers of skin, muscle, and fibrish tissue, before spilling the opening becomes large enough that your guts spill on to the floor.

Will I loose any sleep over what happened to this man? No.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

StrawHeart said:


> Its kinda naive to see it all in black. Nothing is white or black, things are gray. Somewhere in the between, yo. And human error as you say shall be exactly that, an error(when we are refering to real professionals, and not to those scum who have zero work ethic or they get paid extra to define the results chosen by others). Not a conscious intention of a judge to pass judgement basing on the subject's appearance.
> 
> And still appearance never played a role in a law or the defined punishment, if you have commited a murder and you're an adult, you're gonna have the same punishment with someone who did the same but oh guess what, is prettier and more innocent looking than you. Wake up.



I'd hate to toss you under the bus, but there are things in the world that are black and white.

If you throw "right to live" into the grey, you now have to define how that determination will be handled. Unfortunately, any such determinations will be made by humans, whom are corruptible and even the most pure amongst you can make honest mistakes. Unlike us Nekos 

Anywho, that's more of an argument about the death penalty. However, when you allow for prison guards and criminals to be a Judge and Jury and inflict punishment, you're essentially by-passing the Justice System entirely. At that point, anyone can be guilty of anything and can have any punishment inflicted. Prison Guards are meant to protect prisoners from each other. Failure to do so, means that Prison Guards are carrying out their own form of Justice based on their own personal tastes.
Go to Texas and have some sodomy. Go to jail. Get raped as a prison guard walks by and pretends not to see anything. Watch how many people in Texas will say how you deserved it and they feel no sympathy. How you had it coming for you. This is the primary problem with the argument that some people have the right to live and die: The three evidential branches: Ethos, Pathos, and Logos.

Let's take our Pedo example here:
Ethos: He raped a girl, what a monster. He should die!
Pathos: It was a little girl. WTH! Kill him!
Logos: What good would killing him do?
To use Logos to explain Pathos and Ethos is like trying to use sound to teach a congenial blind-man what sight is like, and vise versa. 

Shall we do our Sodomy example?
Ethos: Sodomy is against God's Will! He's the devil.
Pathos: Sodomy is disgusting. Clearly something unnatural.
Logos: Why do you care?

You can't really use any of them to support another. To use Logos to support Ethos is a joke, like what people try to do here. To use Ethos to support Pathos is dangerous, like what religious people love to do. And so on.

When you open the door for people to carry out their own Justice, you have an interesting lawless Sea of Grey to navigate at the cost of innocent and guilty criminal's lives.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 3, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Compared to how this man died in prison, I will say that a lethal injection would have been far more humane than being held down while one burly guy while a second one slashes open your stomach with a cruelly made scalpel made of toothbruth handle and razor blade, cutting threw layers of skin, muscle, and fibrish tissue, before spilling the opening becomes large enough that your guts spill on to the floor.
> 
> Will I loose any sleep over what happened to this man? No.



i thought it was more of the treatment that 4chan dude said he saw, the cut your gut open and pull all the meat out treatment *barf*


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

Ethos.
Pathos.
Logos.


strongarm85 said:


> And you shouldn't feel sorry for him.
> 
> It is simply not possible to have sympathy for every human being who ever lived, let alone a child rapist in another country who was brutally disemboweled in prison. And neither does this man deserve your sympathy.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying your arguments are wrong, it's just that Ethos, Pathos, and Logos can't support each other enough to support your claim here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 3, 2011)

Why are you so adamantly defending this? At this point, you aren't even making a point, you're just flaunting shit people learn in high school. I don't recall strongarm even saying anything about deserving it, which was your issue with the first posters, rather that there is no need to feel sympathy and affirming the reality of the situation that the guy brought it on himself. Also, him being a child rapist is very relevant to the situation as it is those types that are often in the most danger in prison. You keep getting touchy about people pointing out that he's a child rapist when it is entirely relevant to what happened to him.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why are you so adamantly defending this? At this point, you aren't even making a point, you're just flaunting shit people learn in high school. I don't recall strongarm even saying anything about deserving it, which was your issue with the first posters, rather that there is no need to feel sympathy and affirming the reality of the situation that the guy brought it on himself. Also, him being a child rapist is very relevant to the situation as it is those types that are often in the most danger in prison. You keep getting touchy about people pointing out that he's a child rapist.



I never said Strongarm said anything about deserving it, that accusation was for the earlier posters.

You seem to be getting derailed at my posts. My problem is that people think there exist situations where people can be justly punish another as the sole Judge and Jury.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Second time, how many judges have you spoken to?



Are you saying judges are excused from the faults of man just because they are in a position of power.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 3, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I never said Strongarm said anything about deserving it, that accusation was for the earlier posters.
> 
> You seem to be getting derailed at my posts. My problem is that people think there exist situations where people can be justly punish another as the sole Judge and Jury.



That's because there are. Not saying this one is, it isn't, but such situations exist.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 3, 2011)

The cynic in me wonders if the inmates were haters who killed him because they were jealous the girl he raped was prettier than the ones they raped.

Not rlly serious.

Just trying to derail the Toroxus vs theme.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 3, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> Nothing wrong with applauding a brutal murder. Just like Jesus. [/sarcasm]



Nothing wrong with condoning raping children either [/sarcasm]


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Are you saying judges are excused from the faults of man just because they are in a position of power.



I'm asking you a question.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 3, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> Nothing wrong with applauding a brutal murder. Just like Jesus. [/sarcasm]





Heloves said:


> Nothing wrong with condoning raping children either [/sarcasm]




You atheists don't know.

Jesus solved this dilemma milennia ago.

When he said let he who is without sin cast the first stone.

[/rhymes]


----------



## Heloves (Oct 3, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> You atheists don't know.
> 
> Jesus solved this dilemma milennia ago.
> 
> ...



don't be using religion for your comments  .......


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sorry...but that's damn funny.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2011)

This thread is one big ass circle of bullshit.........


----------



## Heloves (Oct 3, 2011)

what do you mean Gino?  I hear people not understanding ..that half of those criminals are people who sell drugs to keep their families eating ..so when they hear a rapist brag about raping a child...in their mind ...it's like thinking that guy did something to their kid


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2011)

Heloves said:


> what do you mean Gino?  I hear people not understanding ..that half of those criminals are people who sell drugs to keep their families eating ..so when they hear a rapist brag about raping a child...in their mind ...it's like thinking that guy did something to their kid



You don't have to tell me that bro It's just to me murder is murder.

Inb4 someone tells me I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 3, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> You don't have to tell me that bro It's just to me murder is murder.
> 
> Inb4 someone tells me I feel sorry for the guy.



No I get you ... you shouldn't be happy he was killed...at the same time showing sympathy to a rapist is not cool either

it's a very big catch 22 situation


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 3, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 3, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> You don't have to tell me that bro It's just to me murder is murder.
> 
> Inb4 someone tells me I feel sorry for the guy.



I think you would think different if it had been your child that was raped.... :/

I know it wasn't any of their children that he was bragging about raping twice after forcing her to take her clothes off, but not all of the people in prison are there for raping, especially raping children, so they are not going to like hearing a piece of trash bragging about raping a child. A lot are drug dealers, thieves etc etc.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 3, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I think you would think different if it had been your child that was raped.... :/
> 
> I know it wasn't any of their children that he was bragging about raping twice after forcing her to take her clothes off, but not all of the people in prison are there for raping, especially raping children, so they are not going to like hearing a piece of trash bragging about raping a child. A lot are drug dealers, thieves etc etc.



you stole my argument


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I think you would think different if it had been your child that was raped.... :/
> 
> I know it wasn't any of their children that he was bragging about raping twice after forcing her to take her clothes off, but not all of the people in prison are there for raping, especially raping children, so they are not going to like hearing a piece of trash bragging about raping a child. A lot are drug dealers, thieves etc etc.



I knew this was coming but not from you.....

And having been through a similar situation irl life yeah I doubt it.....


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 3, 2011)

Heloves said:


> you stole my argument





**



> I knew this was coming but not from you.....
> 
> And having been through a similar irl life yeah I doubt it.....


Knew what was coming? I'm just saying I think that maybe you would understand if not have a different view on it, if your child had been raped. 

And yea, you should probably know this then that I really, _really_ dislike rapists/child rapists, for more personal reasons and not.

Similar life...?


----------



## olehoncho (Oct 3, 2011)

1. Sexual assault is bad.
2. Murder is bad.
3. The prison system is bad.
4. The moral double standard of being okay with murder when it's a sex offender is curious.
5. So much for Prisons being institutions of reform.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I'm asking you a question.



A question that is entirely irreverent to what I was talking about.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> **
> 
> 
> Knew what was coming? I'm just saying I think that maybe you would understand if not have a different view on it, if your child had been raped.
> ...



The If it was my child argument. There's nothing wrong with not liking them It's just the that some poeple in this thread doesn't respect the fact that people feel different on the subject at hand.

I meant a similar situation typo oh I'm tired


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 3, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> The If it was my child argument. There's nothing wrong with not liking them It's just the that some poeple in this thread doesn't respect the fact that people feel different on the subject at hand.
> 
> I meant a similar situation typo oh I'm tired



It wasn't really an argument, just something I wanted to say. Murder is wrong, yea, but at least more children will be safe, right?  I mean clearly this guy had no problem with forcing children to undress and then raping them so he could brag to his "friends" in prison, so whatever children he would have been around would obviously be in danger.

Oh that's cool, I understand types  I was just a bit curious was all.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> It wasn't really an argument, just something I wanted to say. Murder is wrong, yea, but at least more children will be safe, right?  I mean clearly this guy had no problem with forcing children to undress and then raping them so he could brag to his "friends" in prison, so whatever children he would have been around would obviously be in danger.
> 
> Oh that's cool, I understand types  I was just a bit curious was all.



Yeah I can agree on that part.

He basically killed himself through....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 3, 2011)

And the Darwin Award goes to, this idiot.

The trash was weeded out, and nothing was lost. Was it the humane thing? Do I care? Not really. The guy had it coming.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Oct 3, 2011)

Good riddance, I say.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 3, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> Yeah I can agree on that part.
> 
> He basically killed himself through....



He shouldn't have been braggin'.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 3, 2011)

Mr. Jackson, your thoughts?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbB_HVcXpPk[/YOUTUBE]

Well said sir.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> yeah i like it too


I hope you know I was being sarcastical.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 3, 2011)

The key to ending pedophilia.



*Preventionism* > *Reactionism*


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 4, 2011)

Piece of shit deserved it. I hope it was horrible for him. 

Like seriously, why are people defending a full grown man who raped a little girl?

The fuck happened to morals?


----------



## Bill G (Oct 4, 2011)

YEAH! A MAN GOT BRUTALLY MURDERED! LET'S ALL THROW A PARTY!

Yeah, the guy was an idiot, bragging about raping a 13 year old. I'm not about to feel bad for him. But _this_ was completely unnecessary


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 4, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> What a bunch of barbarians.  Sack all the prison officials who had any sort of oversight here.



Actually, I'm pretty sure the officials were the ones who opened the cell XD


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 4, 2011)

Murder is worse. It actually is killing someone. Shame.


----------



## Nyasi (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to nominate him for a Darwin Award.

Bragging about raping a little girl in prison? Really?


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Okay, where do I begin...
> 1. Raping a 13 year old does not make you a p*d*p****, learn to English.
> 2. He didn't "rape" a 13yr old if he only got 4 years.
> 3. Media loves to swap out the word "sexual misconduct" with "rape" all the time.
> ...



Which part of *he was boasting about raping the girl* did you not get?

Gotta love how half the population on NF are potential sex offenders anyway, always trying to defend pedos and whatnot.

Props to the inmates, they were probably already going for life anyway


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 4, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Which part of *he was boasting about raping the girl* did you not get?
> 
> Gotta love how half the population on NF are potential sex offenders anyway, always trying to defend pedos and whatnot.
> 
> Props to the inmates, they were probably already going for life anyway



And this is what happens when you don't read the thread, folks 

Which part of *that's not the issue at hand* did you not get?

Not really on topic, but:
When people ask me for proof of a p*d*p**** witchhunt, I need only mention that if you support someone's right to a fair trial and be punished accordingly and that person just so happens to be a p*d*p**** (which is technically a Hebephile but I digress) that means that you are defending sex offenders and thus you must be a sex offender as well.

Kinda like the Red Scare. Person A is accused of being a Commie. Person B represent Person A's legal rights. Person B is accused of being a Commie.


----------



## Borel (Oct 4, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> So you’re implying a limit here?


Obviously there has to be, since killing long-term unemployed people is wrong while killing pedophiles is apparently right.



> I see someone as carrying on with the intention of causing irreversible harm and refusal not to desist from it as a right to lose their life.


Is it enough if you have that intention once? What if that intention were to disappear? What is irreversible harm? How do you determine whether or not someone absolutely refuses to desist?



Terra Branford said:


> Oh, sorry for my misunderstandings then.


It's quite understandable, I did word it in an overly provocative manner. 


Uncle Phantom said:


> Piece of shit deserved it. I hope it was horrible for him.
> 
> Like seriously, why are people defending a full grown man who raped a little girl?


There's a difference between defending his actions and defending his right to live.



> The fuck happened to morals?


That's what I've been wondering.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 4, 2011)

Seriously, people are jumping to bullshit conclusions way too fast. They need to get over themselves, and, oh I don't know, actually read what their criticizers say before screaming *"YOU'RE DEFENDING A PEDO, YOU PEDO!"*


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Okay, where do I begin...
> 1. Raping a 13 year old does not make you a p*d*p****, learn to English.
> 2. He didn't "rape" a 13yr old if he only got 4 years.
> 3. Media loves to swap out the word "sexual misconduct" with "rape" all the time.
> ...



Lol def a potential child molester.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Seriously, people are jumping to bullshit conclusions way too fast. They need to get over themselves, and, oh I don't know, actually read what their criticizers say before screaming *"YOU'RE DEFENDING A PEDO, YOU PEDO!"*





Thor said:


> Lol def a potential child molester.



bwahahahahahaha, this was hilarious.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 4, 2011)

Thor said:


> Lol def a potential child molester.



Says the person who supports cutting off part of boy's penises.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Says the person who supports cutting off part of boy's penises.


That's not really the same thing... and nowhere near as bad. 

However, Thor's accusation is retarded, just like he is.


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Says the person who supports cutting off part of boy's penises.



Quote me please.  

Defender of the perverts.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 4, 2011)

Thor said:


> Quote me please.



I'm sure Sauf and Vyn are plenty familiar with your literal devotion to a religion that supports this practice. I won't derail this topic into a religious debate.


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I'm sure Sauf and Vyn are plenty familiar with your literal devotion to a religion that supports this practice.


I'm Jewish? I'm Muslim?

Quote me. 



> I won't derail this topic into a religious debate.



Exactly don't. You can get back to defending perverts while I laugh at you.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 4, 2011)

Thor said:


> Exactly don't. You can get back to defending perverts while I laugh at you.


There is nothing wrong with defending a paedophiles right to live. 

Also inb4 baw baw what if diz hapnd to ur kid!!!!1111 and hurr ur a pedo.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The key to ending pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> *Preventionism* > *Reactionism*



That idea is dumb and would never work. Case in point, this event happened in one on the largest nanny state's in world, with cameras on every street corner.

The bottom line is, shit happens in the world. You can give the aurthorities enough power to control people like cattle, but it wont stop rid of menaces to society. The only way "_Preventionism_" would have done a done anything to save that girl, would have been for authorties to arrest the man before he'd even committed this crime. Is that the kind of world you'd want to live in?


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2011)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> There is nothing wrong with defending a paedophiles right to live.
> 
> Also inb4 baw baw what if diz hapnd to ur kid!!!!1111 and hurr ur a pedo.



What if this happened to your kid? Are you a pedo?


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 4, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> That idea is dumb and would never work. Case in point, this event happened in one on the largest nanny state's in world, with cameras on every street corner.
> 
> The bottom line is, shit happens in the world. You can give the aurthorities enough power to control people like cattle, but it wont stop rid of menaces to society. The only way "_Preventionism_" would have done a done anything to save that girl, would have been for authorties to arrest the man before he'd even committed this crime. Is that the kind of world you'd want to live in?




Negatives like pedophilia aren't preventable by giving authorities power. 

Nanny states and CCTV cameras are reactive measures not preventive ones.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 4, 2011)

Thor said:


> What if this happened to your kid? Are you a pedo?



Nothing. 

Now let's see if you're smart enough to get the humour.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Negatives like pedophilia aren't preventable by giving authorities power.
> 
> Nanny states and CCTV cameras are reactive measures not preventive ones.


So what do you propose as a preventative measure?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2011)

So this 23 year old guy raped a 13 year old girl and was jailed indefinitely due to the risk he posed towards young girls. He boasted about raping the kid in jail and he got killed for it.

I don't see a problem, myself.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 4, 2011)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> So what do you propose as a preventative measure?




Improved content control of adult content online for minors.  There was a study done which concluded children as young as 6-7 years old viewed hardcore pornography on a regular basis.  Bad idea, maybe?
Improved buffering & moderation between differing age demographics.  11 year old and younger hang out at 4chan and other places & know what bestiality and pedophilia is before they hit puberty due to having been exposed to it in some form.
Or we could just blame Marilyn Manson for everything.

That seems to have worked well in the past.

*edit*:  Improved control & moderation doesn't imply giving a government more power or authority, btw.  

Better implementation -- the government passes a law / regulatory standard that microsoft and other OS developers _must_ provide out-of-the-box support for age demographic based content moderation.

A second law for all adult content sites to include an identifying tag on their website to identify it as content to be blocked for minors.

When a windows OS with restricted content attempts to load a website with the identifying tag it automatically drops and the site doesn't load.

It could be that simple.  

But given that governments have a tendency to be run by computer illiterates(I won't name names) -- of course they over complicate and screw things up.  



Aji Tae said:


> So this 23 year old guy raped a 13 year old girl and was jailed indefinitely due to the risk he posed towards young girls. He boasted about raping the kid in jail and he got killed for it.
> 
> I don't see a problem, myself.



The average sentence for rape is something like 5 years
The average conviction rate for accused rapists is 10% or lower if I remember correctly.  Which would seem to imply ony 1 rapist out of 10 will be convicted.
The average number of rapists who have charges brought up against them is something like 25% or lower.  So only 1 in 4 rapists or lower will actually have charges filed against them.
Taken together the majority of rapists will most definitely get away with it.

Would you see a problem with that?


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 4, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Improved content control of adult content online for minors.  There was a study done which concluded children as young as 6-7 years old viewed hardcore pornography on a regular basis.  Bad idea, maybe?
> Improved buffering & moderation between differing age demographics.  11 year old and younger hang out at 4chan and other places & know what bestiality and pedophilia is before they hit puberty due to having been exposed to it in some form.
> Or we could just blame Marilyn Manson for everything.
> 
> ...


What you brought up is quite good measures against children being exposed to such disgusting websites, however none of them address matters against paedophilia and how to stop paedophiles. 

Unless there is a link between children viewing such disgusting content to them becoming paedophiles. (If yes please link studies)


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 4, 2011)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> What you brought up is quite good measures against children being exposed to such disgusting websites, however none of them adress matters against paedophilia and how to stop paedophiles.
> 
> Unless there is a link between children viewing such disgusting content to them becoming paedophiles. (If yes please link studies)




See if you agree with this...

Children who view pornography from a very young age, have a tendency to view what they see as being normal behavior.  

They will grow up thinking rape scenes, i*c*st, pedophilia and other practices are normal.

Similar to how those in middle eastern countries might grow up thinking stonings and raping women who show too much skin are normal behavior being exposed to it from a very young age.

.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 4, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> See if you agree with this...
> 
> Children who view pornography from a very young age, have a tendency to view what they see as being normal behavior.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from however the latter is also accepted by society i.e stoning is condoned by the government, parents, friends etc... Unlike the former which is looked down upon. 

Another thing is I doubt that there is a high number or even 10% of paedophiles became as such due to them going to 4chan or looking up such matters. As far as I know most of them became such due to previous abuse (I might be mistaken, not so certain here).


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 4, 2011)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> I understand where you are coming from however the latter is also accepted by society i.e stoning is condoned by the government, parents, friends etc... Unlike the former which is looked down upon.
> 
> Another thing is I doubt that there is a high number or even 10% of paedophiles became as such due to them going to 4chan or looking up such matters. As far as I know most of them became such due to previous abuse (I might be mistaken, not so certain here).




86% of rapists studied admitted regular use of pornography.   57% admitted imitating pornographic scenes in the commission of sex crimes. (Marshall, 1985)
*Rapists are 15 times more likely as non-offenders to have had exposure to hard-core pornography during childhood, between the ages of 6 and 10*, and report an earlier age of "peak experience" with pornography. (Goldstein, Kant and Hartman, 1973)
*In a national poll of mental health professionals, 254 psychotherapists reported in their clinical practices cases in which pornography was found to be an instigator or contributor to a sex crime*, personality disturbance, or antisocial act.  (Lipkin & Carnes,  1970)
*Pornography, especially child pornography, is used by pedophiles for three reasons: (1) to stimulate themselves; (2) to destroy the consciences and lower the inhibitions and resistance to sexual activity in their intended child victims; (3) to teach a child what to model in the sexual encounter with the adult.*  (Det. Bill Dworin, Sexually Exploited Child Unit, LAPD)
*87% of molesters of girls and 77% of molesters of boys studied in Ontario, Canada, admitted to regular use of hard-core pornography.*  (Dr. William Marshall, 1983)



Source could be biased.

I doubt it though.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 4, 2011)

Those studies are biased because it's only looking at rapists and molestors use. I'm sure there are plenty of non-rapists who've "experiment" and "view pornography" as a child and don't rape or molest children. 
I know it may come as a shock to all the witchhunters here, but I saw (but never watched) porno as a child, and I find rape to be one of the most detestable and serious crimes ever.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 4, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Those studies are biased because it's only looking at rapists and molestors use. I'm sure there are plenty of non-rapists who've "experiment" and "view pornography" as a child and don't rape or molest children.
> I know it may come as a shock to all the witchhunters here, but I saw (but never watched) porno as a child, and I find rape to be one of the most detestable and serious crimes ever.




If alcohol is a contributing factor in 40% of driving fatalities, you can't say those statistics are biased due to failing to look at the people who manage to drive drunk without killing someone.

Likewise, if porn is a major contributing factor to sex offences and rape with a high degree of correlation, you can't discredit that statistic by claiming it fails to take into account the exceptions.

Its a correlation based statistic, not one claiming an absolute precedent.

/pwnd


----------



## Karsh (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess he hadn't heard that pedos aren't liked in jail



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> See if you agree with this...
> 
> Children who view pornography from a very young age, have a tendency to view what they see as being normal behavior.
> 
> ...



However, children usually have other role models as well like their mother or sister or their teachers or any other plethora of morality in their lives.

We aren't blank slates and even if we were what you're suggesting is still that the child picks one aspect of their experience out from all the rest and hardly everyone does, ergo the child would have to have been born a certain way mentally plus have had a plethora of other experiences that would transform inborn characteristics into the person they've become, not just see a piece of fiction without understanding that it is, infact, fiction and suddenly become: violent, pedofile, nice, mean etcc etcc.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 4, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> If alcohol is a contributing factor in 40% of driving fatalities, you can't say those statistics are biased due to failing to look at the people who manage to drive drunk without killing someone.
> 
> Likewise, if porn is a major contributing factor to sex offences and rape with a high degree of correlation, you can't discredit that statistic by claiming it fails to take into account the exceptions.
> 
> ...



The most greater the internet excess per capita in a state, the less sex crimes that state has. Correlation vs. Causation vs. Coincidence.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 4, 2011)

Borel said:


> Obviously there has to be, since killing long-term unemployed people is wrong while killing pedophiles is apparently right.



By limit I of course refer to you using the severity of a crime as means of punishment; an eye for an eye? Do you peg me down for that kind of person?

Unemployed people do not set out to deliberately harm people.

I know what you’re doing here; deliberately misinterpreting what I say so you can retain this fantastical moral high ground you’ve assumed.



> Is it enough if you have that intention once?



Depends if you act upon it. Even if you did; i'd say no.



> What is irreversible harm?



Psychological repercussions in the aftermath and beyond. Death is of course a given.



> What if that intention were to disappear?





> How do you determine whether or not someone absolutely refuses to desist?



Just disappear?  Listen to yourself, you’re so desperate to grasp at something here it’s ridiculous. A paedophile can’t change who they’re attracted to any more than a homosexual can.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 4, 2011)

To kill a predator:

Chris Hansen: So why don't you take a seat right over ther.....Oh wait, he's dead


----------



## Borel (Oct 4, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> By limit I of course refer to you using the severity of a crime as means of punishment; an eye for an eye? Do you peg me down for that kind of person?
> 
> Unemployed people do not set out to deliberately harm people.
> 
> I know what you’re doing here; deliberately misinterpreting what I say so you can retain this fantastical moral high ground you’ve assumed.


I'm not doing any pegging down or misrepresenting anything for any kind of rhetorical or argumentative effect; I'm just interested in your point of view. You have no need to be suspicious or defensive.

So it's the intention that counts?



> Depends if you act upon it. Even if you did; i'd say no.


Alright.



> Psychological repercussions in the aftermath and beyond. Death is of course a given.


Aren't these rather subjective (except for death, obviously)? Someone might get psychological repercussions because someone stole something of great importance to them. Someone else might be able to eventually deal with having been raped. Surely being bullied causes lasting psychological repercussions.

Are they truly a reliable gauge of the magnitude of the punishment that a criminal deserves?



> Just disappear?  Listen to yourself, you’re so desperate to grasp at something here it’s ridiculous. A paedophile can’t change who they’re attracted to any more than a homosexual can.


A p*d*p**** can't change who they're attracted to, but he can change whether he acts on those urges or not. Either way, pedophiles are just one example.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2011)

Several points:

1. I dislike the usage of "p*d*p****" to describe child rapists. A p*d*p**** is a person who gets off of children, potentially. As we all know from the homosexuality debate, noone is responsible for their urges, they are born with them. One of our dear admins has, I believe, even admitted his pedophilic tentencies, if not, then he has shown them by his choice of set multiple times. i am certain that he has never raped a child in his life. So please lets not call child molesters "pedophiles". It's like calling rapists "heterosexuals". Pretty sure there are many pedos who just fap to fantasies and lolicon. 

2. Who the fuck are those scumbags to disembowel that guy? I don't object to the killing, I object to THOSE people doing it. I don't see why children are much different from adults, as in, their lives (or rather everyone's lives) are pretty much worth the same and if you disagree, then go fuck yourself you piece of shit. 

Seriously, I see that hurting children is worse in general, but these motherfuckers take it to the next level: it's like children are to adults what humans are to animals. They kill people for minuscule shit, but if somebody has the gall to do that to a teenager, they become all righteous. Fuck you. If you were capable of such sympathy why did you not show it to the adult you raped/robbed/killed? If society didn't act like adults (or in some cases _men_) worth less, maybe those guys would be more considerate to people who are allowed to vote. 

And what's even so special about kids? They are basically stupid people who have an excuse for being stupid because everyone is, at that age. Oh and they're really cute.

All that "innocence" talk is just an euphemism for "lack of mental faculties". Would you shit bricks if I was stupid (I mean stupid as in "with the intelligence of a 10 year old" stupid not "I don't agree with what you say" stupid) and somebody raped me? Would you rejoice if somebody disemboweled my tormentor? Probably not. If you would, then I commend you for your character. 

I don't mind child molesters getting sonned. I mind that it is other scum, that's doing it. Those shitbags aren't in any position to be just, all of a sudden. 

3. I never really understood the need for creative, or cruel punishments. Just do it and get over it, if you wanna go all torture, you've been watching Sin City too often.

4. I don't like when people go "atta boys :ho" at things like this. I prefer to be dispassionate about my approval of said vigilantism and I believe so should everyone else.


Man, I hope this rant was not too incoherent.  

People if you should ever see me complaining in disgust about something like this, it's not because I'm "naive". It's because of what I said above.


----------



## Derpy (Oct 4, 2011)

This thread...what the hell am I reading?

I don't feel pity for the guy but for Chrissakes can we avoid applauding the personal justice aspects of those two killers?

The child-rapist was a horrible and vile human being and the world is probably better off without him, but that is not our decision to decide whether he should live or die and take justice into our own hands. And prisons are supposed to be more like rehabilitation centers; however for varying factors they are more or less lawless doghouses. Btw, guy was a dumbass for bragging about raping 13 yr olds in a prison. It's practically common knowledge that bragging about that in a prison is a no-no.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 4, 2011)

Borel said:


> So it's the intention that counts?



No, we all think those nasty thoughts of what we'd like to do to other people. Now if you acted on them and actually did it, well, yeah. 



> Aren't these rather subjective (except for death, obviously)? Someone might get psychological repercussions because someone stole something of great importance to them. Someone else might be able to eventually deal with having been raped. Surely being bullied causes lasting psychological repercussions.



Subjective you say? Well no two people feel exactly the very same but being bodily and mentally (the trauma that it could actually happen etc) violated is a very traumatic experience, more so then you or I can possibly ever imagine. Thing is alot of people never fully adapt, and adapting is a long way from; hey I can learn to enjoy my life again!



> Are they truly a reliable gauge of the magnitude of the punishment that a criminal deserves?



Do you even what the justice system is for? Public safety and to bring comfort to the victims.



> A p*d*p**** can't change who they're attracted to, but he can change whether he acts on those urges or not. Either way, pedophiles are just one example.



If you’ve masturbated once; you’ve done it a dozen times since. Because it feels real good don’t it? Why would someone who enjoys something refrain; because society and you says it’s wrong and that you’re hurting someone? If you get sexual pleasure from something you tend not to care or want to stop it. When you derive sexual pleasure from something you tend not to care of the consequences. People, afterall, act on pleasure.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 4, 2011)

Karsh said:


> However, children usually have other role models as well like their mother or sister or their teachers or any other plethora of morality in their lives.



Its been well documented that many serial killers and sex offenders come from environments with many such positive role models.

Its not necessarily a deterrence so much as it is a romantic ideal.



Karsh said:


> We aren't blank slates and even if we were what you're suggesting is still that the child picks one aspect of their experience out from all the rest and hardly everyone does, *ergo the child would have to have been born a certain way mentally* plus have had a plethora of other experiences that would transform inborn characteristics into the person they've become, not just see a piece of fiction without understanding that it is, infact, fiction and suddenly become: violent, pedofile, nice, mean etcc etcc.



It sounds like you're making excuses to explain away the potential for pornography to have a corruptive influence on minors.

You've got some metaphysical arguments mixed in with opinions, stereotypes and urban myths.  

Rather than admit porn might have a negative effect you're blaming it on them "being born that way mentally".

(...Weak?..)

I *bolded* the most wtf part of your spiel.  

Let me ask you this -- if people can't be considered responsible for their crimes because they're "born a certain way" why do we bother with jail or forms of punishment?  

If people aren't responsible for their actions would it not be unjust for us to punish them for being "born" a certain way?

You're bending over backwards to make excuses for something within a coping mechanism mindset one might say.

Its not about whether porn is or isn't a negative influence.  Its about having a coping mechanism which helps you to make excuses and lie to yourself in order to deal with the realities?



Toroxus said:


> The most greater the internet excess per capita in a state, the less sex crimes that state has. Correlation vs. Causation vs. Coincidence.



There's no reliable statistic for "internet excess per capita".  

Studies conducted in the 1970's and 1980's are generally more reliable as they were conducted _before_ porn became a trillion dollar industry and gained a good amount of political and academic clout.

Of course, like the RIAA falsifies studies which conclude p2p sharing 'killz business' the porn industry raking in billions will devote enough to falsify studies regarding the degree to which it affects sex crimes.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 4, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> If you?ve masturbated once; you?ve done it a dozen times since. Because it feels real good don?t it?



Naughty girl


----------



## Borel (Oct 4, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> No, we all think those nasty thoughts of what we'd like to do to other people. Now if you acted on them and actually did it, well, yeah.


Let me rephrase: does the motivation for an act matter? Is stealing to feed your family better than stealing for fun? Killing to save a loved one versus killing for fun? How about stealing for fun versus killing to save a loved one? Most likely you'll say it does matter, and I'd like to as well, but how do we determine which motivations are acceptable and which aren't?



> Subjective you say? Well no two people feel exactly the very same but being bodily and mentally (the trauma that it could actually happen etc) violated is a very traumatic experience, more so then you or I can possibly ever imagine. Thing is alot of people never fully adapt, and adapting is a long way from; hey I can learn to enjoy my life again!


To convey my point a bit clearer I'm gonna present a hypothetical scenario: the victim of a rape is psychologically alright in a week: no harm done, she's ready to move on with her life as if nothing happened (I didn't say it would be a realistic scenario). Does that make the rape less immoral?



> Do you even what the justice system is for? Public safety and to bring comfort to the victims.


How can one consistently bring comfort to the victims when each victim can be so different? If someone was psychologically shattered because his TV was stolen (let's forget realism for a while again), does that make the crime of stealing the TV worse?



> If you?ve masturbated once; you?ve done it a dozen times since. Because it feels real good don?t it? Why would someone who enjoys something refrain; because society and you says it?s wrong and that you?re hurting someone? If you get sexual pleasure from something you tend not to care or want to stop it. When you derive sexual pleasure from something you tend not to care of the consequences. People, afterall, act on pleasure.


You have a rather cynical view of humans if you think they can't refrain from doing things that makes them feel good even if they know it's not alright.

Most men find sex with women pleasurable. Doesn't mean they go around raping every woman they see.

There's nothing wrong with masturbating. Obviously people won't stop doing something that feels good for no good reason, but there are plenty of good reasons not to rape children (or anyone else, for that matter).


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 4, 2011)

Borel said:


> Let me rephrase: does the motivation for an act matter? Is stealing to feed your family better than stealing for fun? Killing to save a loved one versus killing for fun? How about stealing for fun versus killing to save a loved one? Most likely you'll say it does matter, and I'd like to as well, but how do we determine which motivations are acceptable and which aren't?



Motivations that cause harm for selfish purposes is clearly unacceptable.



> To convey my point a bit clearer I'm gonna present a hypothetical scenario: the victim of a rape is psychologically alright in a week: no harm done, she's ready to move on with her life as if nothing happened (I didn't say it would be a realistic scenario) . Does that make the rape less immoral?





> (I didn't say it would be a realistic scenario)



Yeah, if we're gonna argue about this let's not make assumption based on fantasy but grounded in reality. If a person could 'move on' then, hey, wouldn't life be that bit more tolerable, but it isn't.

How many people do you know who?ve been raped treat it as the equivalent as having that video game they?ve been wanting and some asshole jumped in queue and bought it before them?

Do you know anybody who?s said rape aint so bad? Nah, it?s all overrated.



> How can one consistently bring comfort to the victims when each victim can be so different? If someone was psychologically shattered because his TV was stolen (let's forget realism for a while again), does that make the crime of stealing the TV worse?



I did also say public safety. What?s the off chance a second kid is butt fucked and will take his ass beating worse than someone being shattered over their TV stolen?

And of course, A TV as a materialistic thing can always be replaced.

Again, look at my second response to you in this post.



> You have a rather cynical view of humans if you think they can't refrain from doing things that makes them feel good even if they know it's not alright.
> 
> Most men find sex with women pleasurable. Doesn't mean they go around raping every woman they see.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with masturbating. Obviously people won't stop doing something that feels good for no good reason, but there are plenty of good reasons not to rape children (or anyone else, for that matter).



We are talking about convicted child rapist here, not some pedo browsing on the net who does nothing over it. A child rapist is just that; they've _done it before_, who know how many times. That means they like it, and people find thing they derive sexual pleasure from hard to break. A man who finds sex with a woman pleasurable can always carry on doing it without scrutiny. Who in society caters for this sicko?s taste? Of course they?ll do it for as long as they can. People are stimulated more by pleasure, not rational thought, be it sexual or other.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2011)

Well... I can't say that I approve of his killing but I don't spare any sympathy for him; I don't have enough to go around.


----------



## Karsh (Oct 4, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Its been well documented that many serial killers and sex offenders come from environments with many such positive role models.
> 
> Its not necessarily a deterrence so much as it is a romantic ideal.



Ergo why the person is a mix between it's personal experiences and it's personal characteristics, not _only_ a piece of fiction.




> It sounds like you're making excuses to explain away the potential for pornography to have a corruptive influence on minors.



I would never make excuses.

You stating that a piece of fiction is the all-motivating factor to anyone at all sounds like an excuse as if people don't have a choice in the matter.



> Rather than admit porn might have a negative effect you're blaming it on them "being born that way mentally".



I am not.

I was saying that there is a complicated mix of things that results in the kind of persons we are.



> Let me ask you this -- if people can't be considered responsible for their crimes because they're "born a certain way" why do we bother with jail or forms of punishment?
> 
> If people aren't responsible for their actions would it not be unjust for us to punish them for being "born" a certain way?



Because people, no matter what they experience, what they see or the characteristics they are born with, everyone _chooses_ to react differently to the same things which is why doing hurtful acts is no excuse whatsoever and should be punishable simply because others with same inborn traits and experiences chooses to do differently and become stronger people rather than hurtful ones.

Additionally, no matter what science finds in what sort of nature humans in general or an individual has, it transcends anthropological morality _no matter what_. It should have no bearing on the restrictions on hurting others.

I'm sorry if I sounded like I was making an excuse to pedos, but that was far from my message as I feel nothing for his death.

What I was pointing towards was you pointing the blame at fiction which is ignoring the complexity of human cognition and that people _choose_ what to think and thus what to feel and in turn what to do about them.
In other words, people have no excuse no matter what nature they have and how they dealt with it and their surroundings and teachings because we all have a _choice_.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 4, 2011)

Karsh said:


> Ergo why the person is a mix between it's personal experiences and it's personal characteristics, not _only_ a piece of fiction.



Ah, no one said they were _only_ a piece of fiction.

Only that fiction(porn) could be a substantial negative influence to minors.



Karsh said:


> I would never make excuses.
> 
> You stating that a piece of fiction is the all-motivating factor to anyone at all sounds like an excuse as if people don't have a choice in the matter.



They do have a choice, this is what allows them to be negatively influenced by things they choose to watch.



Karsh said:


> I am not.
> 
> I was saying that there is a complicated mix of things that results in the kind of persons we are.



Ah, no one said there wasn't a complicated mix involved.

Repeat: Only that fiction(porn) could be a substantial negative influence to minors.



Karsh said:


> Because people, no matter what they experience, what they see or the characteristics they are born with, everyone _chooses_ to react differently to the same things which is why doing hurtful acts is no excuse whatsoever and should be punishable simply because others with same inborn traits and experiences chooses to do differently and become stronger people rather than hurtful ones.
> 
> Additionally, no matter what science finds in what sort of nature humans in general or an individual has, it transcends anthropological morality _no matter what_. It should have no bearing on the restrictions on hurting others.
> 
> ...



Sounds good.  

I think I've done a poor job illustrating my point of view, but I'm pretty much out of things to say.  And so I hope you'll excuse me for leaving off here.

Thanks for the insight and talks.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Oct 4, 2011)

AboundingHinata said:


> Murder is worse. It actually is killing someone. Shame.



Not that I approve of vigilantism, but to me raping a 13 year-old girl is actually far far worse than murdering a child-rapist.  But then, I always thought Kant was full of shit, anyway.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 4, 2011)

AboundingHinata said:


> Murder is worse. It actually is killing someone. Shame.



Maybe only if the person is innocent, and he wasn't.


----------



## Keile (Oct 4, 2011)

Kinda disgusting.


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 4, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost.

lol@the typical moralfags mourning his death.  The piece of shit had it coming


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 5, 2011)

So many people riding on their high horses. It's funny.


----------



## Borel (Oct 5, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> Motivations that cause harm for selfish purposes is clearly unacceptable.


I don't think classifying motivations as selfish or altruistic is that simple. Or rather, aren't all motivations selfish to an extent? Donating money to charity makes you feel good about yourself. What if your only motivation for doing that is to feel good about yourself? I'd say that everything people do is (to a varying degree, obviously) selfish, so we have to be able to decide how much selfishness is just too much. And drawing exact lines is always problematic.



> Yeah, if we're gonna argue about this let's not make assumption based on fantasy but grounded in reality. If a person could 'move on' then, hey, wouldn't life be that bit more tolerable, but it isn't.
> 
> How many people do you know who?ve been raped treat it as the equivalent as having that video game they?ve been wanting and some asshole jumped in queue and bought it before them?
> 
> Do you know anybody who?s said rape aint so bad? Nah, it?s all overrated.


Obviously not, but that's beside the point. Morals come from abstract ideals that we apply to real life, we can just as well apply them to unrealistic scenarios. Applying them to unrealistic scenarios is a better way of finding out what it is we value, as we can remove  complications and distractions from our scenario.



> I did also say public safety. What?s the off chance a second kid is butt fucked and will take his ass beating worse than someone being shattered over their TV stolen?


I didn't address the public safety aspect because I agree with that. 



> And of course, A TV as a materialistic thing can always be replaced.


What if it was a really old TV that isn't made anymore? The pain of losing it could also be something that isn't so easy to mend.

There's no need to be realistic, the morals we use in everyday life should work in any kind of scenario.



> We are talking about convicted child rapist here, not some pedo browsing on the net who does nothing over it. A child rapist is just that; they've _done it before_, who know how many times. That means they like it, and people find thing they derive sexual pleasure from hard to break. A man who finds sex with a woman pleasurable can always carry on doing it without scrutiny. Who in society caters for this sicko?s taste? Of course they?ll do it for as long as they can. People are stimulated more by pleasure, not rational thought, be it sexual or other.


People do change. If you find pleasure from something you rationally know is wrong there is no reason why you couldn't stop. Emotions taking precedence when making decisions doesn't mean people are immune to reason.

 Hard to break =/= impossible to break, especially if they have help.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 5, 2011)

There is a scene in starship troopers i always liked, i'll change the words a bit.

*The only good rapist is a dead rapist!*


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 5, 2011)

The punishment for raping a 13 years old girl twice as this piece of shit did should be extremely severe. The court system and not the prison inmates should be the ones to implement it.


----------



## Karsh (Oct 5, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Ah, no one said they were _only_ a piece of fiction.
> 
> Only that fiction(porn) could be a substantial negative influence to minors.
> 
> ...



Ahhh ok sorry for misunderstanding!



> They do have a choice, this is what allows them to be negatively influenced by things they choose to watch.



Everything we come accross in life can influence what we believe in but it is just an excuse to give the blame on something other than ourselves when it is only the individual's responsibility in the things that they do and think, there's no excuse, for example, why someone would be a pedofile while others aren't no matter what nurture and nature has given you.
(I'm only keeping in mind those people whom aren't mentally ill)

I guess that's just the difference in our argument on that matter, so long!


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Oct 5, 2011)

Not surprised. Those type of criminals are usually at the bottom of the food chain in prison and get treated like pieces of shit. 

This case is no different, and I will have to say his death was rather gruesome, so I feel some pity for the guy. However, I'm also not going to say this was an especially tragic loss of life.


----------



## Grep (Oct 6, 2011)

Pretty sure the girl he 'raped' was asking for it.

If a girl over the age of 10 is alone it is obvious she wants sex. 

I applaud this gentleman for delivering. Its a shame he had to die. 

Inb4 negs.


----------



## Circe (Oct 6, 2011)

If he had an indeterminate sentence with a minimum of only four years, I doubt "rape" is all there is to his case. That being said,

pwnt.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 6, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> It may not be "right" but I definitely don't feel sorry for the douche.



This. This exactly.

Take your own versions of The Republic somewhere else people.


(I mean make a debate thread )



lowtech redneck said:


> But then, I always thought Kant was full of shit, anyway.



And he probably would have hated you. 

All philosophers are interconnected in some way, shape, or form. (humans, ball sacks (unless a women but....I digress), hand(s), feet, _ideology_, etc)

So my postulate is that if you hate one you inevitably hate something from all of them. :ho

You like?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2011)

I see justice has found it's way through the crap.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 6, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Pretty sure the girl he 'raped' was asking for it.
> 
> If a girl over the age of 10 is alone it is obvious she wants sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tkae (Oct 7, 2011)

> Serial sex attacker Harrison was butchered with makeshift weapons, thought to be *razor blades melted into toothbrush handles*.



You're a badass if your toothbrush handle is made out of melted razor blades


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 7, 2011)

Borel said:


> I don't think classifying motivations as selfish or altruistic is that simple. Or rather, aren't all motivations selfish to an extent? Donating money to charity makes you feel good about yourself. What if your only motivation for doing that is to feel good about yourself? I'd say that everything people do is (to a varying degree, obviously) selfish, so we have to be able to decide how much selfishness is just too much. And drawing exact lines is always problematic.



Some motivations are a lot more selfish then others. Once again are you treating the most severe form of something to a lesser one as being equally severe?



> Obviously not, but that's beside the point. Morals come from abstract ideals that we apply to real life, we can just as well apply them to unrealistic scenarios. Applying them to unrealistic scenarios is a better way of finding out what it is we value, as we can remove  complications and distractions from our scenario.



There a thing we know instinctively that are bad such as killing for pleasure. There why people make excuses appealing to greater good to excuse them.

And when applying unrealistic scenarios to real life it becomes easy to misinterpret and distort the original subject, like you?re doing now.



> What if it was a really old TV that isn't made anymore? The pain of losing it could also be something that isn't so easy to mend.
> 
> There's no need to be realistic, the morals we use in everyday life should work in any kind of scenario.



A TV of course, only has one function, whatever memories you attach to it; a human is a far more complex thing. Once again you?re reducing something to make it appear almost trivial.



> People do change. If you find pleasure from something you rationally know is wrong there is no reason why you couldn't stop. Emotions taking precedence when making decisions doesn't mean people are immune to reason.
> 
> Hard to break =/= impossible to break, especially if they have help.



People also refuse to change. Why should they? To conform to your ideal of what is acceptable? If you find pleasure from something you rationally know is wrong and refuse to stop then what?


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 7, 2011)

I am appalled. You find _death_ satisfactory for someone raping someone? Fine, it's bad he raped a kid, but death is far worse then someone getting killed. Rape is not as bad as death... at least you _live_...
I am astonished by this outcome of this thread. It's only because it's a kid... this shouldn't have to happen to anybody, sure, but this just puts my faith in humanity to a new low.


----------



## Borel (Oct 8, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> Some motivations are a lot more selfish then others. Once again are you treating the most severe form of something to a lesser one as being equally severe?


Yes, there are varying degrees of selfishness, and that's not what I'm doing. The problem is, how much selfishness must there be for the motivation to be unacceptable? Drawing exact lines when there is no black and white is always a bit fishy.



> There a thing we know instinctively that are bad such as killing for pleasure. There why people make excuses appealing to greater good to excuse them.


I don't think solely common sense or instinct is a good basis for anything.



> And when applying unrealistic scenarios to real life it becomes easy to misinterpret and distort the original subject, like you?re doing now.


Not really. The original subject was whether or not the psychological or physical harm done to the victims should be taken into account when handing out justice or punishment. In my scenario a hypothetical rape victim had minimal harm done to her psyche. If the suffering of the victim is relevant to justice, the rapist should in this case get away with a lighter punishment.



> A TV of course, only has one function, whatever memories you attach to it; a human is a far more complex thing. Once again you?re reducing something to make it appear almost trivial.


If it is the suffering of the victim that matters, none of this is relevant. My hypothetical victim suffers as much from losing a TV as a normal person suffers from being raped. Should the thief be punishment more harshly because of that?



> People also refuse to change. Why should they? To conform to your ideal of what is acceptable? If you find pleasure from something you rationally know is wrong and refuse to stop then what?


My idea and society's idea. But either way, you stay locked up until you're fit to live in society.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 8, 2011)

This reminds me of the time someone was discussing the validity of mass lobotomy as a solution to overcrowded prisons.


----------

